# Last day in the Glades !



## JDMRoma (Dec 27, 2013)

My day 2 and 3 were basically white outs, so not much in the picture department but did manage to get in some serious ski time. I spent both days on groomers out on Storm Peak and over on the Sundown / Sunshine lifts…lots of powder to be had. Took Christmas day off and hit it again on Thursday morning,Flying Solo I decided to hit some glades..not good with the names but thought I could show some pics……Spent all day in the tree's until 3pm…legs toasted once again
This has been my best ski vacation ever, I can get over the terrain..so beautiful
The pictures don't do any justice on the pitch of some of those trails... and it had some tight spots too….not to self…don't try to squeeze between tree's that are narrower than your shoulders….only hurt for a minute 
I was happy to hit Apre's ski at One Steamboat Place for the last time….drinking way too much….if there is such a thing !


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 27, 2013)

*last ones for now*

Kinda bummed its over…….


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow... Is that Heaven?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the great trip report, I glad you got snow at Steamboat and trees look sweet.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 27, 2013)

These pics are just depressing.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2013)

You'll be in the tree at Jay soon enough.


----------



## mikestaple (Dec 27, 2013)

Those aspens run right next to sunshine lift I think.   Did you hit the back side - morningside?   Or the steep mogul run under the sundown lift?  Nothing matches those glades at Steamboat.  Such a great place


----------



## bigbog (Dec 27, 2013)

Terrific pics *J*​...


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 27, 2013)

mikestaple said:


> Those aspens run right next to sunshine lift I think.   Did you hit the back side - morningside?   Or the steep mogul run under the sundown lift?  Nothing matches those glades at Steamboat.  Such a great place


I skied the Sunshine area on Sunday afternoon, it was Amazing and Sundown lift on Thursday, I believe the glades were the closet and shadow but not sure….they were so wide you could spend the day in them and not hit the same tracks. I Did get into Morningside but only from the top of Sundown lift, went up the morning side lift and went into storm peak area…I now know why its called StormPeak !! Yikes  some serious wind came in one day, it was like Ice Station Zebra…Intense and couldn't  see until you hit the 4 points lodge…mid mountain !  Ill have to take a good look at the map for the exact names ….

Glad you all liked the pics, didn't mean to depress you at all….your the only ones who can appreciate theses !!
Hope NE makes a swift recovery and Winter takes a Strong hold for a few months !


----------



## gladerider (Dec 27, 2013)

whoa. i'm jealous!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> Kinda bummed its over…….



That's the worst part about ending a great ski trip, you get all depressed!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice TR.

Ahh the memories you have.


----------



## mikestaple (Dec 28, 2013)

Those tree wells at the top of storm peak are out of control.  That's where I taught the kids to stay away from pines in the glades. Nothing like a wind swept 10 foot well at the top of a lift to drive that point home.   So. When are you going back?


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 28, 2013)

Im sitting in our hotel near the airport right now….Bummin out but gotta go home sometime !
Storm Peak was a trip for sure…you don't get it until you get in there !
Hope to go back for Christmas again next year….Fingers crossed !!


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 29, 2013)

yup some of the finest glades on the planet ...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 31, 2013)

that's it... I'm moving.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 31, 2013)

If I could find a job out there, Id be Long gone….
Skiing tomorrow and Im sure I will be disappointed no matter where I end up !


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 31, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> If I could find a job out there, Id be Long gone….
> Skiing tomorrow and Im sure I will be disappointed no matter where I end up !



I find it hard to be disappointed on those Soul 7's


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 31, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I find it hard to be disappointed on those Soul 7's


I wish I had them right now….still in transit…should be here next week ! Cant wait !


----------

